# Is my Dalmatian Molly pregnant?



## asavage1003 (Dec 24, 2012)

I bought a Dalmatian Molly at PetSmart yesterday. The worker told me the fish appears to be pregnant. Can anyone confirm this for sure? If the fish is pregnant, any recommendations/advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Hard to tell by picture but if it has been in the same tank as a male chances are good. Lots of plants both floating and on the bottom give the babies the best chance for survival.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

it is had to tell by the picture.the petsmart around her does not keep their male or female in the same tank the male is one tank and female in another.thay say thay don't want them breeding.that to me is perty stupid.i never understood that.at lease around here thay are in different tanks.maybe your is difference from mine petsmart.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

looks pregnant.1 1/2- 2 more weeks then fry time!I'm with Dalfed,floating and anchored plants definately provide hiding places.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

et us know if it is when she has them.thanks


----------

